# Fasting for bloodwork



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm due for new labs in a few weeks and I do have to fast for a calcium level, but I also have my thyroid panel to be done too.

I was wondering if I should not take my Armour that morning either. ?? What do others do? Fast their thyroid meds as well?

My concern is that if I take my Armour, the T3 will show up high since it will be soon after I take it and the number will not be accurate. My last few panels have been done in the afternoon.

TIA!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> I'm due for new labs in a few weeks and I do have to fast for a calcium level, but I also have my thyroid panel to be done too.
> 
> I was wondering if I should not take my Armour that morning either. ?? What do others do? Fast their thyroid meds as well?
> 
> ...


Your concern is correct; especially on an empty tummy. The new filler in Armour absorbs waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay fast. I found this out by accident myself.

I think we discussed this via PM? I got fasting labs, had taken my Armour 4hours earlier @ the usual time. Yikes. FT3 came back 705. LHM!! No way was I hyper. My doc was puzzled as well because I did not present with clinical symptoms.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Andros! I will definitely not take my Armour until after the blood draw.
It's good to know so I don't take Armour the morning of a blood draw for all future draws too.

I can see why you would be puzzled with that high of a ft3! Wow!


----------

